# Upland taxedermist



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I have heard rumors of a taxedermist willing to mount a grouse for between 40-50 dollars. If any of you are aware of this rumor or can confirm that it is true I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Surf n turf (Oct 27, 2008)

I would be willing to be that would be false, unless you dont mind your grouse ending up looking like a anything but a grouse.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it will look like crap if it true.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I have seen a few advertised on KSL for pretty cheap. They had pictures up and they looked.............well really cheap.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

50 bucks! :shock: 

I've got a nice polished turd I'll sell you for $25...


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I have a grouse done and its one of my favorite mounts. PM me if you want my taxidermists #, he charges more than 40 though


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Tex why do you keep a polished turd :shock: :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

guner said:


> Hey Tex why do you keep a polished turd :shock: :lol:


It looks really nice next to my Black Velvet Elvis Decanter.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Thats just one of the many Awesome things about ya Tex..... class through and through :lol:
All I got is the velvet Jeasus on my wall


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

guner said:


> Thats just one of the many Awesome things about ya Tex..... class through and through :lol:
> All I got is the velvet Jeasus on my wall


 :lol: Actually the velvet Elvis is one of many such pieces of fine art I have. I also have a velvet Jesus, a velvet bullfighter, a velvet cross, and a velvet Starski & Hutch with their car. :mrgreen:


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow I could only dream of Starsky & Hutch..... I am still trying to get one of Mel the butcher from the Brady bunch :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

guner said:


> Wow I could only dream of Starsky & Hutch..... I am still trying to get one of Mel the butcher from the Brady bunch :lol:


Wasn't his name Sam...


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

Mel was the owner of the diner on Alice


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Man, are we dating ourselves or what! :shock:  -)O(-


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

LOL..... maybe thats why I have been having such a hard time finding him !!! :lol: 
How about the throw pillow of Tiger the dog 8)


----------

